# Third time is a charm



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

OK MT Check it out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

www.gunslinger1.com/thoughts.html


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

k: k: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumb: :thumb:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Tacky and hard to read, I'm still not offended or angry. Give it another whirl.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Try this on for size. :beer:

http://oldbluejacket.com/cowboys.htm

Click on the home page and scroll around :lol:

The Audey Murphy one is the best.

Take your time I am going to John Cougar Mellencamp tonight. :jammin:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The part about the cowboys was interesting, I've always liked the old western movies quite a bit but never got to see the shows.

As to Bush and Reagan, that was really quite sad. It is sad to see someone who can be just that ignorant.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Zogman,

Excellent site!! And my hero's Have always been cowboys, that includes Mr. Reagan, Mr. Bush Sr. and President Bush.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Zogman,

excellent posts!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good sites ...................... I'm gonna have to break down and get me a swf converter soon to save all these to dvd. This one http://www.fdnylodd.com/BloodofHeroes.html has been around awhile but I stop by there every once in awhile just as a reminder.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey You guys are ok


----------

